# Anybody have Warrel Dane tab ?



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey,
does anybody have a tab for Warrel Dane song Brother ? But no in GP ?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't, yet.

Maybe I could make one for you, I could try. If you want.


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, I want 
Thanks


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 22, 2010)

So, if you cen write this tab, can you send this on my e-mail ? [email protected]

When can you send this to me ?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 22, 2010)

Once I have it done, give me.. about a week? I guess?

Also, do you want just the guitar parts? Or bass too?


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 23, 2010)

Only guitar...

There you have the original cover : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J-dd0Tdj0M


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody know what tuning is it in this song ?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess C standard since the whole album is in C standard... Might be standard as well, I don't know. I'm tabbing it in drop C though.


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 23, 2010)

If you do this tab without solo, can you do this faster ?


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 23, 2010)

Or, can you send to me maybe after tomorrow only for clean part ?
Then Distortion part ?
I am very grateful to you


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha that's great, I'm happy to be able to help you man. I'll PM you the clean part by tomorrow if I have it done


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Wasn't Warrel Dane's album pretty much all power chords?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 23, 2010)

The distorted parts are, mostly...

The clean section has some real chords though!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Ahh ok. It's been quite some time since I've heard that album.


----------



## TomekSCyrek (Aug 24, 2010)

So you have this tab ? 
Just send it on my e-mail : [email protected]


----------

